# monster



## Tylo (Mar 14, 2009)

What do you think of the new mathews monster? Whats better monster or the hoyt katera


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I just checked it out today and It's a nice bow and everythin but just can't handle the way its weighted or the overall weight for that fact. I haven't shot it, but who knows it could be worth it but it's just not my cup of tea. I'll still choose bowtech and martin if I had the choice....but to each his own.


----------

